# TFT-Grossbildmonitor für PC/MAC geeignet?



## rflx (24. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen..

Ich will mir ein Mac G5 kaufen und dazu noch ein Grossbildmonitor von LG (LG L3020T).
Hier meine Frage: Ist solch ein Bildschirm für ein Macintosh Computer geeignet? Weil die Optimale Auflösung von einem 30" Mac Bildschirm 2560 x 1600 beträgt.. und die vom LG Monitor nur 1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz ...

Würde Eure Meinungen gern dazu hören..

rflx


----------



## ppb (24. April 2005)

Hi rflx!

Das funktioniert meiner Meinung ohne Probleme! Die Auflösung ist im PC/MAC einstellbar. Ein TFT od. CRT ist nach unten Kompatibel. Beim LG Monitor musst Du also nur die Auflösung dementsprechend ändern. Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst frag beim Hersteller nach.

Gruss PPB


----------

